
English Sat Scores, by Demographic - RickJWagner
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/09/05/white-children-fall-joint-bottom-place-sats-official-figures/
======
RickJWagner
Girls are ahead of boys, and increasing the lead.

